# Louis the Tractor Guy



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry Guys but he told me not selling or trading anymore he wants to consentrate on tractors show (next ones in Oklahoma). 
He said don't despair he is 80 years old and the Funeral should be at 10:00, the Wake at 11:00, and yard salel at 1:00 so don't be late. 

So there will be Louis Alerts if he get ill so have your trucks ready to roll. He doesn't want to see it go to the scrap yard from heaven. 

But you can feel free the visit him, look around, and talk tractors. 


I am currently uploading 87 new pictures.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

With a sense of humor like that, he must be one hell of a person.


----------

